# Seagate 1TB ST1000DM003 zirpen/zwitschern



## Ryle (16. März 2012)

Servus,
hab mir ne neue HDD besorgt und da Samsung Sparte ja inzwischen verkauft wurde musst eben ne Seagate her. Da die neueren Modelle 1TB Platter haben, hab ich eben eine solche genommen da die ja eigentlich laufruhiger und schneller sein sollten. Das genaue Modell ist nun eine Seagate ST1000DM003.

Angeschlossen, partitioniert und wollte wild loslegen Daten zu kopieren als ich das Geräusch zum ersten mal bemerkte. Eine Art *zirpen oder zwitschern*, kein Klacken oder so wie man es kennt. Es macht ein leicht metallisches "katsching" und das wars dann auch für ne Weile. Völlig unregelmäßig kommt es dann alle paar Minuten manchmal auch öfter.

Nach einigem hin und her hab ich festgestellt das es immer auftritt wenn die Festplatte nach Zugriffen ne Weile Ruhe hat. Ich nehme an das der Lesekopf in Endstellung oder so geht da er nix zu tun hat, ein Spindown ist es definitiv nicht. Energiesparoptionen sind auch ausgeschaltet.

Danach gings dann los:
HD Tune Error Scan, keine Fehler
Smart Werte ok
SeagateTools alles ok

Probleme scheint sie wohl keine zu haben aber dieses Geräusch ist sehr deutlich hörbar da ich ansonsten nur Silent Hardware verbaut habe und die HDD an sich auch entkoppelt ist. Nur gegen dieses Geräusch kann ich nichts machen. Es kommt auch total unregelmäßig irgendwann und nervt nach ner Weile tierisch. Meine urig alte Samsung F3 dagegen gibt entkoppelt keinen Mucks von sich.

Im Netz findest man ähnliches zu älteren Seagate HDDs unter "Seagate chirping", aber ne Lösung gibts dazu wohl keine. Kann doch aber nicht sein dass ich der erste bin dem das Geräusch auffallen würde.

Kennt das irgendwer oder hab ich einfach nur ne Platte mit Macke erwischt ? Wird wohl irgendwer ne Platte aus der Baureihe haben, der das bestätigen kann oder auch nicht. Falls das der Fall ist hier eine ziemlich sichere Methode um den Fehler zu provozieren:
HD Tune Error Scan und den Quick Scan fix durchführen. Danach einfach nichts machen und ne knappe Minute warten, da kommt das Geräusch dann definitiv irgendwann.


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2012)

Welche Energiesparoptionen sind abgeschaltet - von Win oder der Platte?
Falls die Platte welche hat, schau sie dir mit Crystal Disk Info an und schalte sie probeweise ab - wenn es geht.
Optionen/Erweiterte Optionen/AAM-APM-Verwaltung - APM ausknipsen bzw. auf Leistung stellen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2012)

Das kann nur eine der internen Platten sein, die startet. Denn moderne HDDs haben idR nicht nur eine Scheibe innen drin. Die haben auch mehrere Lese/Schreibköpfe.


----------



## Ryle (16. März 2012)

Um diesen Telefontyp da zu zitieren:

Isch resch misch da uff ded ganze Wochenend und der gaid !

Scheint wohl geholfen zu haben, sofern ich das nun sagen kann und ich hab das Ding schon verpackt und wollts zurückschicken. Dachte mir das es etwas mit dem Kopf parken zu tun haben muss, nur das man das einfach ausschalten kann wusste ich net.

Speichert die HDD das nun dauerhaft wenn ich das über Crystal Disk eingestellt habe ? Hab gesehen das meine F3 das Standard aus hat, ohne das ich da jemals dran herumgefummelt hab. Bei der hört sich das aber wenigstens human an wenns ein wäre. Da macht es ein leichtes klicken, und bei der Seagate eben dieses dämliche klirren was total irritierend ist wenn man es nicht kennt.


----------



## OctoCore (17. März 2012)

Das sollte eigentlich abgeschaltet bleiben.
Zumindest übersteht es auch die Trennung des Rechners vom Stromnetz. Bei irgendeiner meiner Platten war die automatische Abschaltung auch zuerst Standard, ich glaube bei meiner WD. 
Aber zumindest einmal war das wieder zugeschaltet - ist eventuell durch irgendein Hardwaretool wieder aktiviert worden.
Allgemein sollte die Abschaltung aber erstmal halten, wobei ich mich bei deiner speziellen Platte nicht allzuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen möchte. Vielleicht hält die sich ja auch für schlauer als ihr Besitzer. 
Wirst du schon merken, wenns wieder aktiv ist - denk ich mal.


----------



## Ryle (17. März 2012)

Nope sitze seit gestern an dem Mist, bei der Seagate Serie lässt sich APM nicht dauerhaft abschalten und geht nach jedem Kaltstart wieder auf 80h. Ohne Tool im Autostart ist es nicht möglich APM dauerhaft zu deaktivieren oder auf FEh also maximale Leistung zu stellen. Auch sämtliche Bios Tools wie das Hitachi Feature Tool oder hdat werden nach nem Kaltstart wieder ignoriert. Die verfügbaren Firmwares bringen auch keine Änderung.

Hab mir das heute auch im englischsprachigen Seagate Forum bestätigen lassen in dem sich ne Menge Leute drüber aufregen aber scheinbar nichts passiert. Mir wird das nun aber zu blöd ich werde die Platte zurückschicken und eben wieder ne alte Samsung kaufen. Warum die ein Notebook Feature als Standard in eine 3,5" Platte einbauen ist mir ein Rätsel, scheinbar ist die gesamte neue 1TB Platter Serie betroffen. APM schadet im Prinzip ja mehr als das es nützen würde, da die Load/Unload Cycles drastisch steigen und die Lebensspanne der Platte verringert wird.

Wirklich schade denn ansonsten ist die Platte mit der Lautstärke der Samsung F3 zu vergleichen, bei Zugriffen sogar etwas leiser und dabei ist sie nochmal etwa 50MB/s flotter was schon sehr fix ist für ne 7200rpm. 

Aber nur wegen einer neuen Platte mit einem unnützen Feature ein Tool in den Autostart zu packen sehe ich irgendwo nicht ein.

Danke dir aber trotzdem


----------



## OctoCore (17. März 2012)

Schade.... war aber einen Versuch wert. Naja... wenn ich mich aus dem Fenster gehängt hätte, wäre ich jetzt rausgefallen. Autsch.  Die Platte hält sich also leider doch für schlauer.
Ansonsten hast du mit deiner Meinung wohl recht. Bei Samsung weiß man, was man hat.


----------



## Ryle (17. März 2012)

Da die Samsung Sparte von Seagate übernommen wurde und mit die ganzen WD 7200rpm Platten zu laut sind dachte ich eben "worth a try". Die Performance ist auch spitze aber APM bei ner 7200rpm 3,5" Platte 

Hab vorm Verpacken mal an den Tech-Support von Seagate geschrieben, vielleicht bringts ja was und die releasen ne Firmware ohne APM. Auch wenn ich auf die Seagate Foren verwiesen habe glaub ichs zwar kaum, aber falls doch kann man die sich in ferner Kuhzunft wieder kaufen


----------



## OctoCore (17. März 2012)

Ja, in Zukunft - da haben wir auch alle fliegende Autos. Bis dahin tut's 'ne Samsung aber noch.


----------



## Ryle (22. März 2012)

Leidiges Thema...
inzwischen hatte ich die nächste Platte mit 1TB Platter hier und zwar die Western Digital WD10EZRX. Leider macht die nun auch Zugriffsgeräusche und geht wohl auch in Parkposition, mit dem Unterschied dass sie nicht mal APM eingeschaltet hat. Außerdem ist sie langsamer als meine alte Samsung F3...kanns doch nicht sein ...

Bei der Seagate ist übrigens die gesamte Serie von dem leidigen Geräusch betroffen also ST1000DM003, ST2000DM001, ST3000DM001. Falls sich also jemand mal wundern sollte woher auf einmal dieses stupide Geräusch kommt sollte er mal APM testweise abschalten. Hier hat einer den Sound abgenommen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt6asKkMJq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Leider reagiert im Seagate Forum keiner auf die Threads zu dem Thema. Die einfachste Lösung wäre eine Firmware mit Standard Setting APM disabled, sollte wohl kein Hexenwerk für Seagate sein zumal APM bei einer 3,5" Performance Festplatte 0 Sinn macht. APM ist eigentlich ein Notebook Feature um die Köpfe und Platter gegen Stöße zu schützen und ein paar Milliwatt zu sparen. Bei einem Desktop Rechner bringt mir das erstens nichts und zweitens schadet es sogar dem Lebenszyklus einer Festplatte da die Load/Unload Cycles steigen.

So wie es scheint ist die Samsung F3 (HD103SJ) wohl noch immer die beste Performance Festplatte mit mehr als 500GB was mich schon sehr enttäuscht, da es die Samsung HDD Sparte an sich nicht mehr gibt und die Platte nun auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2012)

Hrmpf.... das ist ja mehr als nervig.
Obwohl - Zugriffsgeräusche höre ich bei meiner WD auch. Ein bisschen lauter als die Samsungs ist sie dabei schon - aber wirklich nur ein wenig. Nicht weiter störend.
Ob deine neue WD parkt und sich dann abschaltet, sollte man wohl merken, wenn man wieder auf sie zugreift, zumindest bei offenem Rechner und gespitzten Ohren.


----------



## chrisl79 (9. April 2012)

Betrifft das eigentlich auch die "kleinen" *7200.14* Platten, also die *ST250DM000 ST320DM000 und ST500DM000* ?

Habe hier gerade als Austausch zu meiner *Samsung SP2504C* ne *Samsung HD320GJ* gekauft und die brummt wie blöd. Immer so, als ob eine Turbine hoch- und dann gleich wieder runter fährt und das, obwohl sie sich nur im Idle befindet. Scheint aber ein bekanntes Problem zu sein. Auch hier die Frage, wie sieht das bei der *HD502HJ* aus?!

Die *WDs* haben ja auch alle diese Parkfunktion der Köpfe und ausserdem viele ein hochfrequentes Fiepen.

*Hitachi* sollen ja im 3,5" auch ned gerade die haltbarsten sein. Gerade bei den 7K1000.C liest man da ja öfter wieder von den "Deathstars" (und das sogar mal bei Alternate^^). Und laut sollen sie auch sein.


Was ich auch sehr komisch finde: in Foren und bei Amazon liest man wenigstens was über die Probleme, bei Alternate sind alle Bewerter überglücklich von den sehr leisen und schnellen Platten. Die können doch ned alle gefaked oder taub sein?! :-x


----------



## OctoCore (10. April 2012)

Im Prinzip gilt das auch für die kleinen Exemplare, die unterscheiden sich von den großen ja nicht wirklich - okay, sie haben weniger Scheiben (Plattern) verbaut, die Technologie ist bei der jeweils neuesten Generatuion praktisch identisch.
Wenn ein Platte einen auf- und abschwellenden Brummton produziert, dann schwingt meistens das Gehäuse mit.
Ich persönlich teste ganz neue Platten erstmal für ein Stündchen ohne Gehäuse - ich lege sie einfach auf ein altes Moosgummi-Mauspad, da kann nichts mitschwingen -, um mir ein Bild vom Grundgeräusch machen zu können. Nach dem Einbau weiß man dann, ob sich akustisch etwas geändert hat.


----------



## chrisl79 (10. April 2012)

Naja, die 250, 320 & 500 GB der 7200.14 sind ja ansonsten vom Aufbau schon grundverschiedene Platten. Keine 64MB Ram, andere Platter (die 1TB-3TB benutzen ja alle die selben Platter, nur mit Beschränkungen der Größe). Also von daher könnte es schon sein, daß die "kleinen" das nicht unterstützen. Leider bekommt man im Seagate Datenblatt von der HP auch nix raus. Laut dem hat gar keine der 14er Serie APM & Co., was ja ned stimmt.

Zum Durchtesten von 10 Platten hab ich ganz ehrlich aber weder Lust, noch wird da ein Händler mitspielen. Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn heute meine Samsung 320er irgendwie zurückgenommen kriege. War ja nunmal in Benutzung, auch wenn nur ein paar Stunden.
Und es sind definitiv auch keine Entkopplungsprobleme durch das Gehäuse, ich hab ja ned so nen Billig-Tower  Das ist definitv der Antrieb der Platte und das kann man auch googlen. Ansonsten vibriert die Platte ja null; halt nur dieses Turbinengeräusch. War bei Samsung aber auch schon immer so, daß die bei jedem Modell mind. 2 versch. Hersteller für Motoren hatte und immer einen spitze und der andere schxxx war.


----------



## Thundercatsie (12. Juni 2012)

Hier: Barracuda (1TB/disk platform) Firmware Update
ist die Lösung! Neue firmware installieren und fertig....

Habe diese festplatte in ein Medion/Aldi Rechner und das Ding "drives me nutts" mit das chirpen. Dachtte zuerst das es eine Art Headcrash oder so war, aber uaf das Seagateforum sind viel mehr Leute mit dieselben Chirp-Probleme.

Du sollst da auf achten das die Festplatte ins BIOS auf IDE gesetst wird. Dann mit bootable CD hochstarten und die punkte folgen... dauert nur 1 Minute. Nach powerdown zuerst mahl wieder SATA auf original zurucksetzen.

Entschuldige fuer meine schlechte deutsche Grammatik

 Gruesse aus Holland.


---------------------------------
It's more fun to compute...


----------



## Phylypp123 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo habe das auch, aber wenn ich die neue Firmware aufspielen will, dann sagt er mir das mein Modell nicht passt bei der ISO Variante, die Windows klappt nicht (Wie beim ersten Update). Hat das bei dir durch das umstellen auf IDE geklappt bzw. kann man das Problem los machen ohne nachher irgendwelche Probleme zu bekommen, denn man muss ja später wieder auf AHCI umstellen

Edit: 

Ausprobiert, MBR Error 3 nur angezeigt. Mh kann es daran liegen das es nicht meine OS-Platte ist? Ansonsten steht im Seagate Forum das man es versuchen sollte an einem älteren PC, weil UEFI (oder AHCI) daran Schuld seien kann... Kann ich die einfach an einen anderen anschließen ?


----------



## mikesch1999 (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich weiss das Thema ist schon alt, aber ich musste mich jetzt leider auch mit dieser Thematik befassen, da auch meine Seagate Zwitschert...
Das Problem lässt sich in der Tat beheben, wenn man im Bios den Festplattenmodus von ahci auf ide umstellt. Das ist zwar keine befriedigende Lösung, aber immer noch besser als diese Lärmbelästigung welche uns da von Seagate zugemutet wird.


----------



## NiCo-pc (22. Januar 2013)

Ich habe dieses Problem auch. Allerdings ist es bei mir ein klicken.
Ich kann mal versuchen APM mit dem Cristaldiskinfo abzuschalten um zu hören, ob es weg ist.
Sollte ich die Firmware updaten?
Schaltet die FW APM ab?

edit:
Das klicken ist weg!

Also speichern geht nicht?
Würde das Firmware update das beheben?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Testen kannst Du es, aber bei PLatten ist mir jedes Klicken, was nicht auf Zugriff zurückzuführen ist, suspekt.


----------



## NiCo-pc (22. Januar 2013)

Das scheint aber bekannt.
Das klicken ist weg, APM aus.

Kann man das speichern?

Sollte ich das FW Update machen, dass das zirpen/klicken beheben soll?

Vll ist APM abschalten gar nicht die Lösung?

Irgendwelche Firmware Neuigkeiten?


----------



## sebbelzsch (22. Januar 2013)

Da der Thread nochmal ausgegraben wurde: Ich hatte ein ähnliches Phänomen in meinem Laptop. Hatte eine größere Festplatte eingebaut(Samsung HN-M500MBB an Intel ICH9M/AHCI). Die Platte machte machte während des Betriebs immer mal Geräusche, klang nach einem hochfahrendem Motor. Ein SMART-Wert, Spin Up Retry Count glaub ich, ging zudem in die Höhe, Fehler oder Lags gab es aber keine. Auch die Übertragungsraten waren ok. Da mir das ganze aber doch etwas auf die Nerven ging, hab ich die alte Platte(320er WD) wieder zurückgebaut und siehe da, keine Geräusche mehr. Die Samsung HDD macht jetzt per ESATA an einem Port der AMD SB950/AHCI auch keine Geräusche mehr. Dieses Problem und auch das des Zirpens, scheint also am zusammenspiel Southbrigde - HDD(insbesondere per AHCI) zu liegen. Am ehesten helfen, wird wohl ein Firmwareupdate für die problematischen HDDs, wenn es den eins vom Hersteller gibt.


----------



## NiCo-pc (22. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir ist und bleibt APM nach einem Neustart aus.
Die Frage ist ob nach einer Deinstallation von CDI APM aus bleibt?

Nachdem ich den PC eingeschaltet habe, bleibt es nicht aus.


----------



## krolio (27. Oktober 2013)

Tachen, eigens zu diesem Zweck angemeldet um mal ein bisschen Aufregung zu killen.
Also:
Ich habe auch eine ST1000Dm003 mit der "aktuellsten" Firmware.

Und bei mir war das nach dem Einbau auch oft, und verdächtig oft auch erschreckend.

Aber die Firmware und die Hardware der Platte scheint diese Allüren sich, je länger eingebaut und in Betrieb, abzugewöhnen.

Kenne nicht die detaillierten technischen Hintergründe einer Festplattenbude, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, nicht weil ich mich dran gewöhnt hab, sondern weil ich das weniger oft gehört hab.

Also, einbauen, laufen lassen und die Hardware spielt sich ein.
So wie ein Motorsteuergerät eines Einspritzers.

Aber falls es dennoch eine Lösung gäbe, dieses dumme APM funktionell auszuschalten/zu deaktivieren, dann her damit. Ich kriege nämlich das Kotzen von der Langsamkeit dieses Laufwerksm, bzw. den Delays in vielen Anwendungen.


----------



## krolio (27. Oktober 2013)

Mist, eben wars wieder zu hören.
Man sollte sich bei dem Seagate forum anmelden und diese 1000+ User mal richtig beleidigen und anscheißen, dass sie gefälligst zu Sorgen haben, dass ne Neue Firmware rauskommt. Andernfalls können die sich Ihre Supportqualität in den Anus stecken und Ihre Festplatten weiter auf dem asiatischen Markt verticken.
Frechheit (was man da lesen muss)


----------

